# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα Web Development.

## papashark

Όσοι έχουν όρεξη για δουλίτσα και γνώσεις σε web development. 

Στόχος : 

Η δημιουργία υποσελίδων στο site με διάφορα στοιχεία, καθώς και η συνεχής ενημέρωση τους. Το awmn αυτή την στιγμή έχει μεγάλη έλλειψη στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα καθότι υπάρχει άφθονη ύλη στο forum που όμως δεν είναι εύκολα προσπελάσιμη. Για παράδειγμα η θεωρεία για τις κεραίες υπάρχει σκόρπια στο φόρουμ όπως και τα διάφορα tutorials. 

Η δημιουργία νέου FAQ. Το Wikki παρότι είναι κορυφή στο είδος του, δυστυχώς για πολύ κόσμο είναι δυσλειτουργικό, το FAQ οφείλει να είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό και ευκολόχρηστο από τους dummies κυρίως. Προτείνω να μπει σαν βάση το FAQ που είχε φτιάξει ο Xaotikos (για σένα κοινώς χτυπάει η καμπάνα) το οποίο θα πρέπει να γίνει ο τυφλοσούρτης για τον νεό χρήστη, αλλά και με μερικά ακόμα κομμάτια για τα πιο εξειδικευμένα μέρη. 

Ακόμα η συγκέντρωση tutorials, καθώς και η βελτίωση τους όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό. Ακόμα η συγκέντρωση / βελτίωση / κατασκευή tutorials για το καθετή, και στο βασικό μέρος αλλά και σε πιο βαθιά νερά. Για παράδειγμα για POE θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν δύο tutorials, ένα για την κατασκευή ενός πολύ απλού στο οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε απλά πρίζες δικτύου και ένα για κατασκευή με σταθεροποιητές, με DC-DC μετατροπείς, κλπ κλπ 

Κάποιοι θα αναλάβουν και το FTP & τα downloads, ενώ κάποιοι θα οργανώσουν και θα προσθέσουν URLs 

Η δουλειά θα πρέπει να γίνετε από ένα δύο άτομα για κάθε κομάτι προκειμένου να υπάρχει μια ομοιομορφία σε κάθε ενότητα, ενώ κάποιος θα πρέπει με τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις να το ρετουσάρει κάθε φορά πριν βγει στον αέρα.

Τέλος εάν θέλουμε να έχουμε και διεθνή προβολή, τα πάντα θα πρέπει να γίνονται και δεύτερη φορά και στα αγγλικά (για να μην πω όλο το site) καθότι για όσους ξένους μας διαβάζουν "it seems greek to me !".....

----------


## paravoid

Μέσα!
Μόνο ευκαιρώ από 10-15 Ιουνίου...
Γνώσεις μου στο web developing: ASP, ASP.net (μέτρια), PHP (αρκετά) SQL (λίγα)
Βίτσια μου η XHTML, τα CSS και validated απ'το W3C (http://validator.w3.org/) καθώς και το compatibility με τους κυρίαρχους browsers (όλους ομως: IE, Mozilla, Opera)
Φυσικά πάνω από ολες τις γνώσεις, διαθέτω καλή θέληση ::

----------


## gcapnias

Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Site καλύτερο όλοι θέλουμε. Παρόλα αυτά πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται το site που πρέπει να βγει σε ποια τεχνολογία θα είναι. Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί php, vα χρησιμοποιεί jsp, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί asp ή θα είναι στατικές htm σελίδες.

Μιλάμε ότι θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε μια γνωσιακή βάση (Knowledge Base). Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να φτιαχτεί κάτι τέτοιο από μη προγραμματιστή. Ο όρος προγραμματιστή εδώ αναφέρεται σε κάποιον που είναι επί 8ώρου βάσεως προγραμματιστής και όχι χομπίστας.

Τέλος η ανάγκη να είναι και δίγλωσσο το περιεχόμενο, δυσκολεύει το εγχείρημα και τουλάχιστον διπλασιάζει τον όγκο.

Πιστεύω όμως ότι πρέπει να γίνει αυτό το πράγμα για να μην είμαστε πρώτοι μόνο στα νούμερα αλλά και στα έργα.

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω με τα tutorials (ιδίως για dummies μιας και έτσι θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου  ::  ) και το ψάξιμο για θεωρητικά κομμάτια μέσα στο forum.

----------


## papashark

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Site καλύτερο όλοι θέλουμε. Παρόλα αυτά πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται το site που πρέπει να βγει σε ποια τεχνολογία θα είναι. Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί php, vα χρησιμοποιεί jsp, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί asp ή θα είναι στατικές htm σελίδες.
> 
> Μιλάμε ότι θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε μια γνωσιακή βάση (Knowledge Base). Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να φτιαχτεί κάτι τέτοιο από μη προγραμματιστή. Ο όρος προγραμματιστή εδώ αναφέρεται σε κάποιον που είναι επί 8ώρου βάσεως προγραμματιστής και όχι χομπίστας.
> 
> Τέλος η ανάγκη να είναι και δίγλωσσο το περιεχόμενο, δυσκολεύει το εγχείρημα και τουλάχιστον διπλασιάζει τον όγκο.


Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειαζόμαστε προγραμματιστή σε πρώτη φάση.

Αρχικά πρέπει να μαζευτεί το υλικό και να ετοιμαστεί για παρουσίαση.

Δεύτερον πρέπει να μεταγλωτιστεί, κάτι το οποίο δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο εάν έχεις ετοιμάσει ήδη το κείμενο στα ελληνικά (το ανάποδο είναι όντως δύσκολο), αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω και εγώ.

Τρίτον θα επιλεγεί η τεχνολογία που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, η οποία ναι θα μπορούσε να είναι και απλή ΗΤML.

Τέταρτον θα ξεσκόνιζε κάποιος το υλικό

Πέμπτο θα το κρεμάγαμε !  :: 

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι κάτι το τρομέρο σε παρουσίαση, απλά πρέπει να υπάρχει. Και εάν γίνει τότε μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και σιγά σιγά φοβερό και τρομερό......

----------


## gcapnias

Ok. Είμαι πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω. 

Βάζω το φακιόλι μου και αρχίζω να ξεσκονίσω... Που θα βρω υλικό για να το σουλουπώσω; Απλή HTML και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## dti

Θα πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις με τη συγκέντρωση των πιο αξιόλογων μηνυμάτων στις θεματικές ενότητες Ιδιοκατασκευές και Tutorials.
Το υλικό που υπάρχει εκεί είναι ιδιαίτερα αξιόλογο και πρέπει να υπάρξει ειδική σελίδα στο site.

----------


## gcapnias

Λοιπόν... Εφιαξα το "κάδρο", συμφώνως της παραγγελιάς...

HTML, να μην είναι τρομερό, να μπορεί να κατέβει μέχρι 4 επίπεδα, να είναι για dummies...

Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ: http://users.hol.gr/~drdoom/awmn/

Ολο το δέντρο είναι μέσα σε ένα javascript αρχείο. Οταν κατέβουμε επίπεδο από την αρχική σελίδα, πάντα βγάζει σαν σχετικά όλα τα links που είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο και όλα τα links που είναι στο από κάτω επίπεδο σαν See Also... Μπορείτε να κατέβετε όλα τα επίπεδα μόνο το *Topic 01*


Περιμένω τις εντυπώσεις σας καθώς και σχόλια...

----------


## papashark

Ωραίο είναι.

Οπότε ας αρχίσουμε κιόλας να βρίσκουμε και θέματα για κάθε κατηγορία, όπως :

1) Τί είναι και τι προσφέρει το awmn

2) Το πρώτο βήμα

3) Τύποι κόμβων

4) Συσκευές WiFi & Δυνατότητες

5) Κεραίες και RF

6) Υπηρεσίες στο δίκτυο

7) Τutorials

8) Routing & Στοιχεία γενικού ενδιαφέροντος

9) Νομοθεσία και κανονισμοί


Αν και να σου πω την αλήθεια, πιστεύω ότι δεν χρειάζετε να κατεβαίνει τόσο πολύ το δέντρο, τώρα και αν χρειαστεί να ανοίγει τόσο πολύ, δεν τρέχει τίποτα θα το ξαναφτιάξεις ! :P

----------


## gcapnias

Προσπάθησα να πάρω το καταστατικό http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/files/awmn_statute.zip από το WIKI αλλά δεν με άφησε (refuse από τον ftp server)

Υπάρχει κάπου αλλού να το πάρω;

----------


## xaotikos

Δώσε μου με pm το email σου να στο στείλω.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Στα tutorials μπορώ να βοηθίσω κι εγώ μετά τις εξετάσεις, αν θέλετε να κάνω και maintain τιποτα no pro.

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ θα πρότεινα όσους ενδιαφέρονται άμμεσα για να βοηθήσουν με τα tutorials να πει ο καθένας με τι ακριβώς του αρέσει/μπορεί/θέλει να ασχοληθεί. Έπειτα να αναλάβει το ξεσκόνισμα του forum για στοιχεία και μετά να ξεκινήσει το γράψιμο. 

Πιστεύω πως έτσι θα γίνει ευκολότερη και πιο γρήγορη δουλειά και επίσης δεν θα τα φορτωθεί όλα ένας. 

Εμένα πχ θα με ενδιέφεραν:

Το πρώτο βήμα 
Υπηρεσίες στο δίκτυο 
Routing & Στοιχεία γενικού ενδιαφέροντος 

Γενικά με ενδιαφέρει να ασχοληθώ με πληροφορίες for dummies όπως κάποιες βασικές πληροφορίες για ρυθμίσεις,ελέγχους,1-2 πράγματα για routing (route add πχ) κλπ.

Περιμένω ιδέες!

----------


## HiTEC

Gia to katastatiko den exeis para na pas sto http://www.awmn.gr/about.php kai katw katw exei link gia na to katevaseis apo to site tou awmn...

----------


## ngia

Θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω με tutorials , κυρίως σε θέματα ραδιοζεύξεων, κεραιών, ιδιοκατασκευών, ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών, τεχνική περιγραφή wifi, κτλ. Ήδη μαζεύω κάποιο υλικό.

----------


## gcapnias

Εχω προχωρήσει το θέμα του περιεχομένου.

Ξαναθυμίζω ότι αυτά που έχω φιάξει είναι στο http://users.hol.gr/~drdoom/awmn. Υπάρχει η αρχική οθόνη το καταστατικό, και έχω αρχίσει να μαζεύω το παλιό FAQ. Στο FAQ συγκεκριμένα έχω βάλει κάμποσα πράγματα. Δεν είναι στην παλιά μορφή του. Φαίνονται οι ερωτήσεις και όταν τις χτυπήσεις τότε ανοίγουν και δείχνουν την απάντηση. Ακόμα διάφορες επεξηγήσεις έχουν γίνει μέσα στο κείμενο. Αν κάνετε κλικ στο AWMN που είναι με τα μπλε γράμματα μέσα στα κείμενο να δείτε ότι φαίνεται ο ορισμός του με πράσινα.

Εχω προσθέσει στην συγκεκριμένη σελίδα και ένα Εμφάνηση όλων στην κορυφή για να ανοίγουν με μιας όλα τα κρυφά κείμενα τις σελίδας.

Στη συνέχεια παίζοντας με το WinHelp compliler έφιαξα ένα αρχείο .chm http://users.hol.gr/~drdoom/awmn/AWMN.chm (101Κ) που είναι το ίδιο site σε μορφή Windows Help. Θα ενδιέφερε κάτι τέτοιο;

Τέλος θα παρακαλούσα, κάποιος να αναλάβει να συντάξει το δέντρο πέρα από τις 9 αρχικές θεματικές ενότητες, να δώσει λίγο βάθος για να μπορέσω να δω πως θα συνεχίσω να προσθέτω το κείμενο.

Ευχαριστώ
Γιώργος

----------


## papashark

Πολυ καλή δουλειά ! 

Μπράβο !

Μόλις βρω χρόνο θα κοιτάξω να τον ξεσκονίσω λίγο μπας και βρω τίποτα που να θέλει βελτίωση (εάν δεν με προλάβουν άλλοι !)  ::

----------


## Aliens-

> http://users.hol.gr/~drdoom/awmn


Na simiwsw oti me ton konqueror DEN fenete tpt  :: 
Me ton mozilla einai anoixta ola ta sub-topics  :: 

Mhn vgalete tous linux xrhstes e3w apo to AWMN  ::  

btw, ti ginete me to site? Proxoraei?

----------


## gcapnias

[quote=Aliens-]


> http://users.hol.gr/~drdoom/awmn


Na simiwsw oti me ton konqueror DEN fenete tpt  :: 
Me ton mozilla einai anoixta ola ta sub-topics  :: 

Mhn vgalete tous linux xrhstes e3w apo to AWMN  ::  

btw, ti ginete me to site? Proxoraei?[/quote:99308]

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το έχω δει με άλλον, από IE.

Δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να εγκαταλειφθούν οι linux users!

Ο κώδικας που έχω γράψει, είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι δεν έχω κάνει κάποια παρατυπία όσον αφορά τα δυναμικά subtopics. Θα έπρεπε να είναι κλειστά.

Αυτό που είναι εις γνώση μου λάθος είναι το κόλπο που κάνει με την βοήθεια, που ανοίγει και κλείνει.

Ειχα κάποια οικογενιακά προβλήματα και έχω μείνει πίσω. Θα προχωρήσω μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο και υπόσχομαι να το φιάξω τουλάχιστον για Mozilla και Netscape 7.

Γιώργος %-)

----------


## diglezos

Καλησπερα(η μήπως καλημερα) σε ολους,

Ειμαι ενας νεος χρηστης ασυρματων δικτυων και θα ηθελα να προσφερω το χρονο μου για την δημιουργια του site. Αν και το τελευταιο post ,εδω στην Ομαδα εργασιας για την ιστοσελιδα, ειναι πριν μερικους μηνες υποθετω οτι εχει ετοιμαστει καποιο υλικο.

Τωρα επειδη εχω δουλεψει σε Συστηματα Διαχειρισης Περιεχομενου το λεγομενο Content Management System πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερο να κατασκευαστει κατι παρομοιο που θα επιτρεπει σε οποιοδηποτε εχει την απαραιτητη προσβαση να προσθεσει καποιο αρθρο χωρις να καθεται και να ασχολειται με html,uploading,ftp κλπ.

Ενα τετοιο συστημα μπορει ανετα να δημιουργηθει και σε PHP και σε ASP. Και μια και ειμαστε pro open source code θα προτεινα να φτιαξουμε κατι σε PHP/NUKE. Πληροφοριες για το Nuke εχει εδω http://phpnuke.org/modules.php?name=...download&cid=1.

Παρ'ολο που ο ελευθερος χρονος μου πλεον ειναι περιορισμενος παρ'ολα αυτα εαν υπαρξει καποιο τετοιο project θα μπορεσω να βοηθησω τα μεγιστα, εφ'οσον βεβαια μου ζητηθει.

Δ.Ιγγλεζος

----------


## dti

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη και καλωσήλθες στην παρέα μας.

Είναι αλήθεια οτι το site μας χρειάζεται ριζική ανανέωση, καθώς υπάρχει πολύ ύλη που έχει "χαθεί" μέσα στις δεκάδες χιλιάδες μηνύματα του forum.

Σκεφτόμαστε κάτι διαφορετικό από τα κλασσικά portals.
Χρειαζόμαστε κανονικό site με πλούσιο υλικό (tutorials, how-to, faq, χάρτες, κλπ.)
Πρόσφατα είχε κάνει πρόταση κι ο anemovatis (όσον αφορά το εικαστικό κομμάτι της υπόθεσης).
Με χαρά θα δεχθούμε και τη δική σου βοήθεια.
Ελπίζω να βρεθούν κι 1-2 ακόμη εθελοντές και να ξεκινήσει μία σοβαρή δουλειά.

----------


## diglezos

> Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη και καλωσήλθες στην παρέα μας.
> 
> Σκεφτόμαστε κάτι διαφορετικό από τα κλασσικά portals.
> Χρειαζόμαστε κανονικό site με πλούσιο υλικό (tutorials, how-to, faq, χάρτες, κλπ.)


Αυτο μπορει πολυ ευκολα να γινει με μερικες αλλαγες στην λειτουργια του PHP/NUKE, τις οποιες θα μπορουσα να τις κανω και εγω.

Απλα χρησιμοποιωντας αυτο το τροπο θα ειναι μετα πολλυ ευκολο για εμας να ανανεωνουμε το περιεχομενο χωρις να ασχολουμαστε με ftp κλπ.

Επισης θα μπορεσουμε να ορισουμε moderators για διαφορα τμηματα οι οποιο θα μπορουν να συντονιζουν το περιεχομενο σε συνεργασια με τα υπολοιπα μελη του awmn.

----------


## paravoid

Διαφωνώ με τη χρήση PHPNuke.
Πέρα από το ότι είναι δύσχρηστο (προσωπική άποψη) είναι φοβερά κακογραμμένο. Ένα από τα αποτελέσματα αυτού είναι να έχει φοβερά security holes (εγώ συγκεκριμένα έχω πάρει πρόσβαση σε δεκάδες sites με PHPNuke).
Αν ψάχνεις για κάποιο ξεχωριστό CMS κοίταξε τη λύση του PostNuke, αν και επίσης δεν με ενθουσιάζει.
Το πρόβλημα στο awmn δεν είναι το CMS που χρησιμοποιούμε (που τραβάει τα news από το phpBB) αλλά το design του site.
Πίστεψε με αν ήταν πρόβλημα κώδικα (Web Development) θα το είχα λύσει ήδη αλλά δυστυχώς είναι πρόβλημα design...

----------


## diglezos

Λοιπον οσον αφορα τα γραφικα, σιγουρα θα βρεθει καποιο μελος που ξερει απο design και DTP που μπορουν να μας βοηθησουν σε αυτο.

Οσον αφορα το γενικο layout της κεντρικης σελιδας θα προτεινα να εχουμε τρεις στηλες.

Στην αριστερη θα εχουμε καποια links για το site - οπως Wiki links/Statistics/Forums/Sponsors/contact κλπ.

Στη μεσαια θα υπαρχει το βασικο τμημα που θα περιεχει τους τιτλους (Latest headlines) με δυο γραμμες του κειμενου κατω απο τον τιτλο και εν συνεχεια ενα link για να διαβαζουμε ολο το αρθρο. 

Στην τριτη στηλη θα εχουμε το login/registration,site stats καθως και recent forum posts.

Φυσικα θα πρεπει και το Look του φορουμ να αλλαξει συμφωνα με ολο το site.Αν δηλαδη δημιουργησουμε 3 στηλες τοτε το μενου του φορουμ (οπως Αναζητηση/Προφιλ κλπ) μπορει να παει στην δεξια στηλη και στην αριστερη θα εχουμε τα μονιμα links που ανεφερα παραπανω.

Γενικα πιστευω οτι το ολο συστημα θα πρεπει να μοιαζει ενοποιημενο.

----------


## Cha0s

Το PHP Nuke είναι το χειρότερο CMS αναμφισβίτητα!

Χάλια κώδικας, χάλια χειρισμός (δύσχρηστο), ίδιο με άλλο ένα εκατομύριο sites στο internet, από security χάλια...

Προσωπικά θα πρότεινα να ξεκίναγε ένα CMS από την αρχή με ακριβώς ότι χρειάζεται στο AWMN χωρίς περιττά πράγματα.
Λόγω όμως του ότι υπάρχει το phpBB για φόρουμ και έχει πολύ πράγμα πάνω ίσως θα βόλευε καλύτερα να το μετατρέψουμε στο phpBB Portal που έχει βγει ώστε να έχει άμεση λειτουργία με το φόρουμ το υπόλοιπο site.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση αρκεί να γραφτούν μερικά modules για το portal ώστε να το φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας!

Λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου δεν παίρνω την ευθύνη να αναλάβω όλη την δουλειά αλλά αν ξεκινήσει κάτι τελικά οτιδήποτε θέλετε από PHP/MySQL πείτε μου να βοηθήσω!

----------


## racer

Μιας και μου έχει ανατεθεί ο συντονισμός αυτής της ομάδας εργασίας θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιος θα είναι εύκαιρος μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Αρχικός στόχος είναι η θεαματική βελτίωση του web site του AWMN μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο. Μετά θα ασχοληθούμε με άλλες εργασίες, οπός π.χ. την ενημέρωση του site και πιθανός δημιουργία επιπλέόν εκδόσεων (text-only/WML/flash intro/etc).

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχετε γνώσεις HTML, η κύρια δουλεία θα είναι:
1. Η συλλογή πληροφοριών από ΄τοπικές' πηγές (wiki, forum, καταστατικό)
2. Η συλλογή πληροφοριών από επιστημονικές/επίσημες πηγές (ACM/IEEE/ETSI/Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο)
3. H συγγραφή/σουλούπωμα του υλικού που θα μαζευτεί σε μορφή ευχάριστα αναγνώσιμη

Το καθένα από τα παραπάνω απαιτούνε περισσότερα από ένα άτομα για να ολοκληρωθεί με επιτυχία. Ειδικά το 3 θεωρό ότι θα πρέπει να είναι προσπάθεία όλων όσων ασχοληθούνε.

Το implementation του site (γραφικα/HTML/navigation) και το μπορεί να το κάνει ένα άτομο, πιθανός εγώ, αν και θέλω βοήθεια στα γράφηκα.

Θα ήθελα να ολοκληρώσουμε το καινούργιο site εάν είναι δυνατόν μέσα στο καλοκαίρι.

Οποίος πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε κάποιο από τα παραπάνω θέματα, έχει χρόνο και όρεξη ας απαντήσει εδώ.

----------


## JohnL

Πρώτος εγώ!!!  ::  

Όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς 


> Αρχικός στόχος είναι η θεαματική βελτίωση του web site του AWMN μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο.


 Θα αλλάξουμε δηλαδή την μορφή/εμφάνισή του; 

Πάντως θα είμαι ελεύθερος μετά από 3 βδομάδες και μέχρι αρχές Αυγούστου.

----------


## Vcore

Θα μπορούσατε να δείτε και αυτό. http://www.mamboserver.com

έχει καλά tutorials ώστε να δημιουργήσετε το δικό σας layout.

Τα λέμε.

p.s υποστηρίζει ταυτόχρονα όσες γλώσσες θέλετε.

 ::

----------


## socrates

Ηλία υπολόγισε και εμένα... θα τα πούμε από κοντά όταν έρθεις με το καλό!

----------


## racer

Η μορφή/εμφάνιση πιθανός θα αλάξει, θα το συζιτήσουμε μεταξί μας αυτό. Η προταιρεότητα όμως δέν είναι στο layout. Αυτό είναι το easy part. Το δύσκολο είναι το content.

----------


## lambrosk

Στο 1 μπορώ να βοηθήσω έχω έτοιμο υλικό στο 3 αν χρειαστώ ευχαρίστως...

----------


## racer

Τα posts περι NodeDB είταν εκτός θέματος. Μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Αν τα πάω καλά στην εξεταστική και δεν θα χρωστάω τα κ3ρ@τ@ μου για το καλοκαίρι, μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ!

----------


## racer

Ώρα να συναντιθούμε. Τι θα λέγατε για την Δευτέρα 21/06? Μιάς και είμαστε όλοι βόριοι θα κάνουμε και την συνάντιση κάπου βόρεια  ::

----------


## racer

Υπάρχει κανείς που να ενδιαφέρετε ακόμα? Λόγο άυξισης του φόρτου μου (έχω να γράψω πτυχιακή) νομίζω θέλουμε και έναν web designer πλέον γιατι εγώ δε θα προλάβω  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μέσα...

Πείτε μου τι να ετοιμάσω και θα το κάνω...

----------

